# Application pour gerer son blog wordpress sur iPad



## IPadFan333 (10 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

je chercher une appli pour gerer mon blog wordpress sur mon iPad. J'ai déjà wordpress mais je voudrais une alternative, pour, par exemple, mieux placer mes photos. 

Merci d'avance forumers


----------



## alexamo (12 Mai 2011)

IPadFan333 a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> je chercher une appli pour gerer mon blog wordpress sur mon iPad. J'ai déjà wordpress mais je voudrais une alternative, pour, par exemple, mieux placer mes photos.
> 
> Merci d'avance forumers



Salut, 
Je n'ai pas de solution à te donner mais je suis dans le même cas que toi. L'appli wordpress est nulle et je cherche une alternative. Tu as trouvé quelque chose ?

++


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Mai 2011)

Euh, passer par l'éditeur html dans la partie admin, c'est ce qu'il y a dplus simple non?


----------

